# Probleme disque dur Power Mac



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour, voici mon problème, j'ai depuis environ 1an et demis un Power Mac 5500 et le disque dur fonctionnait bien jusqu’à présent. Hier soir en le démarrant le disque dur faisait un bruit normal, puis soudains un bruit métallique inquiétant, interrompant le démarrage du Mac avec une erreur du genre "Un problème est survenu lors du démarrage, redémarrez votre Mac". Je le redémarre donc et bruit normal, puis "clic clic", je pensais qu'il allait me refaire l'erreur puisque visiblement il restait bloque et faisait le "clic clic", finalement il reprend son démarrage normal. Et ce matin il ne reconnait plus le disque. Je voudrais savoir si il y'aurait éventuellement une chance de le refaire marcher


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Décembre 2020)

pour le disque ça semble mal barré... pour la mac suffit de changer le disque et de ré-installer.


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour le disque ça semble mal barré... pour la mac suffit de changer le disque et de ré-installer.


C'est ce que je pensais... Mais peut être qu'il y'a les caoutchouc qui collent la tête de lecture du disque comme sur certains disques Quantum?


----------



## lepetitpiero (21 Décembre 2020)

aucune idée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2020)

Déjà, il faudrait savoir de quel modèle de disque il s'agit, il y deux types de pannes qui présentent (en apparence) les mêmes symptômes mais sont totalement différents :

- Les derniers disques IBM sortis juste avant la revente de leur activité "disques durs", c'est un problème mécanique, le disque est foutu, mais il existe une solution pour récupérer les données qu'il contient : sortir le disque de l'ordinateur, lui faire passer une douzaine d'heures au congélateur après l'avoir isolé au maximum de l'air extérieur (emballage sous vide, ou, à défaut, très serré dans du film alimentaire). Directement au sortir du congélateur, il y a de bonnes chances qu'il retrouve un fonctionnement normal durant deux ou trois heures (j'ai récupéré naguère les données de mon 5500 comme ça).

- Tous les autres disques : là, c'est un problème électronique, il n'y a rien à y faire, sauf à avoir un contenu de valeur qui justifie l'investissement dans les services d'une société spécialisée dans la récupération de données (très onéreux).

Mais dans tous les cas, le disque est fichu et doit être remplacé.


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, il faudrait savoir de quel modèle de disque il s'agit, il y deux types de pannes qui présentent (en apparence) les mêmes symptômes mais sont totalement différents :
> 
> - Les derniers disques IBM sortis juste avant la revente de leur activité "disques durs", c'est un problème mécanique, le disque est foutu, mais il existe une solution pour récupérer les données qu'il contient : sortir le disque de l'ordinateur, lui faire passer une douzaine d'heures au congélateur après l'avoir isolé au maximum de l'air extérieur (emballage sous vide, ou, à défaut, très serré dans du film alimentaire). Directement au sortir du congélateur, il y a de bonnes chances qu'il retrouve un fonctionnement normal durant deux ou trois heures (j'ai récupéré naguère les données de mon 5500 comme ça).
> 
> ...


Aie, mince. J'ai déjà essayé de chercher la référence de mon disque dur (Quantum Fireball ST 4.0gb) pour en trouver un pour pas cher mais malheureusement les prix sur eBay sont vraiment très élevé je trouve pour ces disques... Si quelqu'un possède ce modèle ou un similaire de 4gb en trop dans sa collection je suis preneur.


----------



## Big Ben (21 Décembre 2020)

Le 5500 utilise de l’ATA en interne pour le disque dur. Faut pas s’énerver et passer à un adaptateur IDE vers compactflash.
C’est plus fiable, plus silencieux, facilement lisible depuis un ordinateur plus récent, et c’est pas bien cher.

Attention, si jamais viens la tentation d’utiliser un ssd, sur les PowerMac pre-G3 l’utilisation de SDD sata est quasiment impossible.


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

Big Ben a dit:


> Le 5500 utilise de l’ATA en interne pour le disque dur. Faut pas s’énerver et passer à un adaptateur IDE vers compactflash.
> C’est plus fiable, plus silencieux, facilement lisible depuis un ordinateur plus récent, et c’est pas bien cher.
> 
> Attention, si jamais viens la tentation d’utiliser un ssd, sur les PowerMac pre-G3 l’utilisation de SDD sata est quasiment impossible.


Personnellement je préféré avoir un disque dur originale, j'aime bien justement avoir le bruit des têtes de lecture qui gratte les plateaux, j'aime vraiment garder mes Mac le plus proche de la configuration d'usine possible. En attendant je peux toujours démarrer grâce au CD d'installation


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2020)

Moi, je peux te proposer un disque IDE, mais je n'ai pas de 4 Go, juste un 60 Go ! Avantage par rapport à un 4 Go cher, celui là ne coûte que le prix des frais d'envoi (par contre, s'il est en bon état, il n'est pas neuf) !

EDIT : Encore que si 93 est ton département et pas ton âge, il y a moyen de prévoir une remise en mains propres, je suis dans le nord du 77 (près de Meaux).


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, je peux te proposer un disque IDE, mais je n'ai pas de 4 Go, juste un 60 Go ! Avantage par rapport à un 4 Go cher, celui là ne coûte que le prix des frais d'envoi (par contre, s'il est en bon état, il n'est pas neuf) !


Merci pour ta proposition mais je cherche vraiment un de 4gb avec la certification Apple (avec le logo Apple sur étiquette). En revanche comme je garde quand même le DD HS, je peux donc changer la plaque métallique avec un autre disque dur identique mais qui n'a pas forcement le logo Apple.


----------



## gpbonneau (21 Décembre 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Merci pour ta proposition mais je cherche vraiment un de 4gb avec la certification Apple (avec le logo Apple sur étiquette). En revanche comme je garde quand même le DD HS, je peux donc changer la plaque métallique avec un autre disque dur identique mais qui n'a pas forcement le logo Apple.



Des 4 Go IDE Quantum/Apple on trouvait ça aussi dans les premiers iMac... je dois en avoir quelques uns dans mon bazar.
Je regarde si j'en trouve un qui fonctionne...


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Des 4 Go IDE Quantum/Apple on trouvait ça aussi dans les premiers iMac... je dois en avoir quelques uns dans mon bazar.
> Je regarde si j'en trouve un qui fonctionne...


Ce serait parfait!


----------



## woz86 (21 Décembre 2020)

Sur le disque dur externe de mon Macintosh Plus, j’ai eu un soucis aussi comme ça, le disque dur ne démarrait plus.
J’ai démonté le capot du boîtier et avec le manche du tournevis, j’ai donné des petits coups sur le disque dur et maintenant il fonctionne sans soucis de nouveau.


----------



## Rob_93 (21 Décembre 2020)

woz86 a dit:


> Sur le disque dur externe de mon Macintosh Plus, j’ai eu un soucis aussi comme ça, le disque dur ne démarrait plus.
> J’ai démonté le capot du boîtier et avec le manche du tournevis, j’ai donné des petits coups sur le disque dur et maintenant il fonctionne sans soucis de nouveau.
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, la bonne vieille méthode rustique, la petite tape et tout repart de nouveau!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Décembre 2020)

Pour info, mon 60 Go a le logo Apple, il sort d'un Mac, par contre, ton idée de changer de plaque, oublie, une fois ouvert, un disque dur est condamné à très courte échéance ! la distance entre la tête de lecture et la surface du disque est inférieure à l'épaisseur d'une empreinte digitale, la moindre poussière fait le même effet à la tête de lecture qu'un parpaing passant sous la roue d'une voiture lancée à 150 km/h, et le revêtement magnétique à la surface du disque est instantanément détruit.


----------



## Rob_93 (22 Décembre 2020)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pour info, mon 60 Go a le logo Apple, il sort d'un Mac, par contre, ton idée de changer de plaque, oublie, une fois ouvert, un disque dur est condamné à très courte échéance ! la distance entre la tête de lecture et la surface du disque est inférieure à l'épaisseur d'une empreinte digitale, la moindre poussière fait le même effet à la tête de lecture qu'un parpaing passant sous la roue d'une voiture lancée à 150 km/h, et le revêtement magnétique à la surface du disque est instantanément détruit.


Je ne savais pas, merci de m'avoir prévenu avant que je fasse une bêtise!


----------

